# A Crown bicycle



## Craig Allen (Oct 2, 2019)

A Crown bicycle by Great Western Mfg. Co., LaPorte, Wisconsin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

So who made the steering wheel? Is this made for a bike or adapted? V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 2, 2019)

It is a bicycle specific stem / wheel combo Crown offered, I have an advert somewhere I’ll dig out.

I also have one of those two piece stems looking for a wheel-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## cr250mark (Oct 2, 2019)

Craig Allen said:


> A Crown bicycle by Great Western Mfg. Co., LaPorte, Wisconsin.View attachment 1072588
> View attachment 1072589
> 
> View attachment 1072590
> ...






That is very cool man. 
Thanks for showing it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2019)

Way Kool, is just the front eliptical?


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 3, 2019)

how much ? great bike it makes my blood flow better !


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 3, 2019)

Damn!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 13, 2019)

"You can't always get what you want.....but if you try sometimes....you might find....."


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 13, 2019)

Craig Allen said:


> Wisconsin



Not La Pointe, but Indiana; about 15 miles from Michigan City.


----------



## slcurts (Oct 17, 2019)

Yeah, LaPorte is in Indiana.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 25, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> "You can't always get what you want.....but if you try sometimes....you might find....."
> 
> View attachment 1077777



I found a wheel similar to yours today, maybe from a ModelT. When I get pictures I’ll make a post.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

